# Spielekonsolen-"Hate" ist berechtigt!



## CyrianGenesis (6. Februar 2019)

Hallo, 

ich habe vor 2 Jahren eine XB1 bekommen von einem Bekannten. 

Ich habe damit erst einmal gespielt - und zwar Life is Strange und war ziemlich enntäuscht. 
Die Konsole macht jede Menge Krach (obwohl gereinigt) und die Grafik sieht aus wie zertrampelter Haferbrei. 

So nun kommt noch dazu: 

Ich wollte letztens mit einem Kumpel damit Online spielen - ging nicht. 
Nachdem ich eh schon ein komplett überteuertes Spiel (verglichen mit PC preis) gekauft habe,
wollten die noch, 

dass ich ein Abo abschließe um mit meiner abgestandenen Gammelhardware auf einem !öffentlichen! 
Server zu spielen - was ein riesen Rotz!

Nachdem das spiel nach 5 Minuten von dieser absurd Lahmen 2,5 Zoll Aldi-Notebook HDD gestartet war, die 
die da verbaut haben lief es dann mit vollen gefühlten 30 FPS über den Bildschirm, während die Turbine in der XBOX einen 
Düsenjäger zu imitieren versuchte.  

Ich fand ja die Nintendo und Segakonsolen damals ja ziemlich genial,, auch die PS1 und die erste XBox verbinde ich mit guten erinnerungen, 
vor allem wegen den Exklusivtiteln die man bekam.  

Super Mario, Sonic the Hedgehog und so weiter, die waren noch geil. 

aber das was man heute bekommt ist eher ein verstümmelter PC mit der trashigsten Hardware.
Eine AMD APU mitsamt einer 2,5 Zoll HDD, einem Laubgebläse. 

eher wenig exklusivtitel die sich wirklich lohnen aber dafür schlechte PC-Titelumsetzungen wie Sand am Meer. 

Hinzu kommt immer die meinung, dass man sich bei der Konsole um nichts kümmern muss: 

Auf die XB1 bezogen: Der Lüfter sitzt oben, so dass dauernd staub reinkommt und man regelmäßig dieses miserabel konstruierte Gehäuse auseinandernehmen darf. Sogar der Netzteilblock hat einen Lüfter der gerne Staub schluckt. Keine Ahnung, das Netzteil hätte man auch besser designen können. 

Die PS4 macht zumindest das besser. 

So, dann wird ja immer gesagt, dass Konsolen günstiger seien als PC's aber ich seh das anders. 

Auf ebay bekommt man für 150€ einen Office i5 PC, dann da eine GTX 1050 Ti rein und ne Billig-SSD fürs OS zumindest. 
Die vorinstallierte Business-Grade 7200 RPM 3,5" HDD mit meist 1TB die dabei ist ist auch bestimmt besser als ein 2,5" Billigding. 
Wenn auch nicht optimal. 

Und schon hat man was deutlich besseres zum selben Preis.  Auf die PC's gibt es meist 1 oder 2 Jahre Garantie vom Verkäufer. 

Für mich taugt die XB1 allerhöchstens zum Filme streamen am Fernseher. Denn die Externe HDD kann ich ganz ohne Lüfterkrach direkt am TV anschließen.


----------



## fipS09 (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spielekonsolen-&quot;Hate&quot; ist berechtigt!*

Dann stimmt was mit deiner Xbox nicht, meine ist leise  auch wenn ich sie kaum noch benutze, laut war sie nie.


----------



## CyrianGenesis (6. Februar 2019)

Ah doch die wird laut bei neueren Titeln, die versuchen noch das letzte bisschen "Leistung" aus dieser AMD APU zu kitzeln um zumindest auf 30 FPS zu laufen. 

Ich hab auch mal Fallout 4 für die XB1 ausgeliehen und das war für mich "unspielbar". 

Aber ich hab noch die erste Version der XB1, kann schon sein, dass zumindest die XB1 S leiser ist.

EDIT: Laut ist bei mir was lüfter angeht alles was über einen Noctua NF A9 bei 2000RPM hinausgeht. 
So ab 20db empfinde ich es als leicht störend.  30db sind schon Krach und die XB1 macht wenn sie auf voller Last läuft ca. 36db. 

Hab die erst vor nem Monat wieder auseinandergebaut und mit dem Kompressor ausgepustet.


----------



## compisucher (6. Februar 2019)

Muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob so was für ihn das Richtige ist.
Ein direkter Vergleich zum vielseitigeren PC (mit dem man auch noch tatsächlich was arbeiten kann) ist müßig.
Die Zielgruppe sehe ich bei Menschen, die tendenziell eher Gelegenheitsspieler sind und sich mit Technik nicht zwangsweise auseinander setzen wollen.
Da es zumindest in D. m. W. deutlich mehr Konsolenspieler als PC Spieler gibt, scheint es auch (mir unbekannte) Vorteile zu geben 

Gebe fipS09 recht, die Konsole von meiner Tochter ist fast nicht hörbar.
Da hast du wohl leider ein Montagsmodell erwischt.


----------



## blautemple (6. Februar 2019)

Mein Gott, lasst die Leute doch einfach selbst entscheiden und gut ist. Muss das Thema hier echt mehrmals am Tag breitgetreten werden?


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Februar 2019)

CyrianGenesis schrieb:


> Nachdem das spiel nach 5 Minuten von dieser absurd Lahmen 2,5 Zoll Aldi-Notebook HDD gestartet war


 Die Festplatten waren das beste,was es damals gab (3,5-Zoll-Festplatte von Western Digital (8 GB) oder Seagate (10 GB).
Die WD hat man garantiert nicht gehört, die Seagates rappeln etwas, aber nur bestimmte Serien.
Die 10er Seagate ist mit 31dB im Datenblatt angegeben (ST310211A - falls die verbaut ist).
Das ist bei offenem Gehäuse gerade hörbar, im geschlossenen kaum.



CyrianGenesis schrieb:


> Ah doch die wird laut bei neueren Titeln, die versuchen noch das letzte bisschen "Leistung" aus dieser AMD APU zu kitzeln um zumindest auf 30 FPS zu laufen.


 Es gibt auch leise Lüfter in dieser Größe:
Noctua NF-A6x25 5V PWM ab €' '12,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
Papst 612FL ab €' '11,50 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
Papst 612N/2GML ab €' '24,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
man muß sie nur suchen und einbauen WOLLEN.



CyrianGenesis schrieb:


> EDIT: Laut ist bei mir was lüfter angeht alles was über einen Noctua NF A9 bei 2000RPM hinausgeht.
> So ab 20db empfinde ich es als leicht störend.  30db sind schon Krach und die XB1 macht wenn sie auf voller Last läuft ca. 36db.


 Wie alt bist Du (nur der grobe Bereich 20 - 30 etc.)?



CyrianGenesis schrieb:


> Hab die erst vor nem Monat wieder auseinandergebaut und mit dem Kompressor ausgepustet.


 Es gibt auch Staubfilter:
https://geizhals.de/?fs=Staubfilter+&in=.

Die halten das Innere fast staubfrei.
Meinen PC muß ich nur alle zwei Jahre leicht säubern innen, da liegt fast gar kein Staub.

Wie Du siehst, sind alle Probleme mit ein paar Euro und gutem Willen leicht lösbar.

Ich habe 5 Konsolen (momentan 2) gehabt und 5 PCs (momentan 1).
ALLE waren (sind) leise.


----------



## aloha84 (6. Februar 2019)

CyrianGenesis schrieb:


> Auf ebay bekommt man für 150€ einen Office i5 PC, dann da eine GTX 1050 Ti rein und ne Billig-SSD fürs OS zumindest.
> Die vorinstallierte Business-Grade 7200 RPM 3,5" HDD mit meist 1TB die dabei ist ist auch bestimmt besser als ein 2,5" Billigding.
> Wenn auch nicht optimal.
> 
> Und schon hat man was deutlich besseres zum selben Preis.  Auf die PC's gibt es meist 1 oder 2 Jahre Garantie vom Verkäufer.



Kann man machen, da habe ich als PS4Pro Besitzer aber ein Problem:

Kann ich mit dem o.g. PC folgendes spielen --> God of War 4, Detroit become Human, GT Sport, Uncharted, Bloodborne, Last Guardian, SofC, Wipe Out etc.pp ??
Antwort: NEIN, weil es die Spiele nicht gibt!

Somit kann ich mit deinem "HATE" nichts anfangen.
Davon ab, ist meine Pro leise.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Februar 2019)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Kann ich mit dem o.g. PC folgendes spielen --> God of War 4, Detroit become Human, GT Sport, Uncharted, Bloodborne, Last Guardian, SofC, Wipe Out etc.pp ??
> Antwort: NEIN, weil es die Spiele nicht gibt!


 WipEout 1 läuft bei mir:
Wipeout XL - Play-Old-PC-Games.com.

Schade, daß es Wipeout HD Fury nicht für den PC gibt.


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2019)

Wir hatten zuerst die normale PS4. Die war nach einiger Zeit echt laut. Wie eine Turbine.
Dann haben wir uns die PS4 Slim gekauft. Die ist leiser. Und die andere Konsole verkauft.
Ansonsten muß jeder selber wissen mit was er lieber zockt.
Ich kenne (und schätze) beides seit meiner Kindheit. Hat alles seine Vor - und NAchteile.
Exklusivtitel wurden hier ja schon genannt.
Oder anmachen, Controller in die Hand und loslegen. Da braucht man nichts konfigurieren usw.
Bequem von der Couch auf einen großen Fernseher spielen.
Und über die Kompatibilität (der Komponenten) braucht man sich auch keine Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. Februar 2019)

Ich habe immer noch meine 2 Ps2s im Keller stehen. Eigentlich wollte ich dafür mal einen extra Fernseher kaufen aber irgendwie lohnt sich das nicht. Die 60 fps Games der Ps2 waren teilweise echt grandios, ganz anders als bei den Spielen der ps3 und ps4 Titel. Die Ps2 Spiele liefen meiner Meinung nach fast alle besser als die meisten Ps3,  ps4 und Xbox Spiele.


----------



## blautemple (6. Februar 2019)

@Lichtbringer1
Da täuschst du dich aber ganz gewaltig


----------



## aloha84 (6. Februar 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> WipEout 1 läuft bei mir:
> Wipeout XL - Play-Old-PC-Games.com.
> 
> Schade, daß es Wipeout HD Fury nicht für den PC gibt.



Das erste Wipeout und 2097 habe ich damals auf dem Saturn gespielt.
Aber die kommen auch mit NostalgieBrille nicht an die Collection ran, welche übrigens in nativen 4k@60fps+HDR läuft.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WD8E5KEd5CU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. Februar 2019)

YouTube (Anthem in 4k HDR auf einem aktuellem LG Signature TV)
Der TV ist 1a aber das Spiel läuft auf der xbox one x absolut grauenhaft... So etwas sehe ich ständig bei den Konsolen Versionen. Der Kanal präsentiert ja öfters die neuesten Konsolen Spiele auf aktuellen High end tvs aber die ganzen Framedrops kann einfach kein Fernseher gegenrechnen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Februar 2019)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das erste Wipeout und 2097 habe ich damals auf dem Saturn gespielt.
> Aber die kommen auch mit NostalgieBrille nicht an die Collection ran, welche übrigens in nativen 4k@60fps+HDR läuft.


 Bitte, bitte, bitte SONY!
Ich hab so viel von Euch gekauft ... .

Die PS3 Version würde mir schon reichen.

Und Parodius auch gleich mit.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (6. Februar 2019)

Vorweg: Ich spiele zu 99,98% nur auf meiner Daddelkiste. Komme mit dem Xbox Controller auch nicht wirklich klar.

Du scheinst ganz klar den Sinn einer Konsole verpeilt zu haben. Es geht nicht darum, dass sie xXUltraHD420FpsXx hat. Es geht darum, dass sie Plug and Play ist. Spiel rein, installieren, los geht's.

Selbst ich als PCler setz mich Abends mal vor die Xbox weil ich keinen Bock mehr hab noch den PC zu starten, ich will mich Abends entspannen nach der Arbeit. Wie du mit einer 1050Ti 60Fps in Konsolengrafik schaffen willst bleibt mir auch ein Rätsel. Preislich bist auch schon über der Xbox (hab für meine 166€ + 3 Games und 1 Monat Live/Game Pass gezahlt). Laut ist sie nicht, ist sogar leiser als mein PC.

Vermutlich krieg ich dafür ne Verwarnung, juckt mich aber nicht weil ich eh kaum mehr hier unterwegs bin (hauptsächlich wegen Leuten wie dir): Für mich bist du nichts weiter als ein Troll.

Und nein, ich bin keineswegs Konsolen Fan, ich kann selten Länger als 1-3 Stunden (kommt auf das Spiel an) mit einem Controller zocken - mehr Zeit hab ich aber eh Abends nicht. Obendrauf liebe ich meinen 144Hz Schirm und meine Rift zu sehr.

Bis dahin,
Rapid.


----------



## CyrianGenesis (9. Februar 2019)

@Wuselsurfer, das löst aber das Problem der mageren Performance nicht + man verliert wenn vorhanden seine Garantie und Supportansprüche
hab ein sehr empfindliches gehör - kann auch nicht mit offenem Fenster schlafen. 
Meine Workstation mit 130W Xeon etc. ist so leise, dass ich auch meine Armbanduhr ticken hören kann - unter Last versteht sich. 
Rechner waren bei mir schon immer sehr leise.  Selbst der Pentium IV den ich vor ewigkeiten hatte und der Core2Duo war passiv. 

@aloha84, mein Text bezog sich hauptsächlich auf die XBOX One, da gibt es ausser Halo nix besonderes und wegen einem Spiel lohnt sich keine Konsole. 
Der Store ist eigentlich zu 70% voll mit billigen Browser-Gratis-Games - Müll. 

Mit klassischen Konsolen, wie der SNES habe ich aber gute Erinnerungen und auch mit PS1 u. PS2. 


Die PS2 war damals auch super erweiterbar (dicke version) und auch Bastler hatten ihren spaß mit Moddings und Festplatten, Isos und es gab den Splitscreen Mode. 
Das war für mich so ein hauptargument auch.
Bei der NFS 2015 Version für die XB1 gibt es den nicht mal, was das spiel eigentlich nutzlos macht, wenn man mal zu zweit an einer konsole spielen will. 

Das war auch son ehemaliges Pro-Argument der Konsolen. Bis zu vier Spieler an einer Kiste, real vor Ort und nicht nur irgendwie voneinander getrennt im Onlinemodus, was ja total öde ist. 
Da kann ich mich genauso gut vorn PC setzen - denn da muss ich nicht mal was für den Mist zahlen. 

Ich mein eben DAS war doch der größte vorteil der konsole, wenn man besuch bekam und mal nen Zockerabend mit nem Kühlen Bier oder als Kind mit Cornflakes und Cola etc. machen wollte. 


Und es war einfacher als LAN 
Wobei LAN mache ich noch ab und an - aber mit Notebooks, die die Kumpels mitbringen und wir dann AoE II über Lan am esstisch zocken. 

Online-Multiplayer ist sowas von lame.

Heute ist ja alles verriegelt und verschlossen. 

Damals waren die Konsolen auch auf Höhe der Zeit und die XB1 z.B. war schon Alt als sie rauskam. 

Ich meine ne AMD APU ist z.B. das schlechteste was man nur so wählen kann, samt einer 2,5 Zoll HDD. 

Die neuere One X hätten sie aber zumindest mit einer SSD ausstatten können, so wie man die hinterhergeworfen bekommt seit 2016. 
Bei einem Preis von 500€ erwarte ich sowas. So ne 1TB HDD kann man vllt extern anstöpseln ams Mediengrab aber doch nicht um spiele zu starten!


----------



## fipS09 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spielekonsolen-&quot;Hate&quot; ist berechtigt!*



CyrianGenesis schrieb:


> Ich meine ne AMD APU ist z.B. das schlechteste was man nur so wählen kann, samt einer 2,5 Zoll HDD.


Es gibt schlicht nichts besseres das man wählen könnte, das ganze muss auch in ein Mainstream Budget passen. Ob Splitscreen implementiert ist liegt doch am Spiel und nicht an der Konsole? Was können die dafür wenn das 4 Jahre alte NFS das nicht hat? Dein erwähntes Halo unterstützt es übrigens.
Generell erschließt sich mir der Sinn des Threads nicht? Mal angenommen deine Xbox ist wirklich intakt, dann ist die nicht zu laut sondern du zu empfindlich, sei froh das du keine PS4 zu Release gekauft hast. Sollen die Hersteller auf AiOs setzen für extra empfindliche Leute? Das ganze Konzept muss halt auch wirtschaftlich Sinn machen, Sony hat Mal versucht seine Konsole für 600Euro zu verkaufen (Preis war durch das BR Laufwerk sogar gerechtfertigt), hat aber eher mäßig funktioniert.


----------



## Kuhprah (12. Februar 2019)

Dann Spiel doch einfach am PC und gut ist's. Warum kaufst ne Konsole? Ich hab beides und je nachdem worauf ich Bock hab is das eine oder andere besser. Die WiiU mit Zelda reicht locker, und auch am PC hab ich Games die auf der Konsole nedd gehen. Warum man da aber so ein Fass aufmachen muss versteh ich echt nedd.


----------



## compisucher (13. Februar 2019)

CyrianGenesis schrieb:


> hab ein sehr empfindliches gehör - kann auch nicht mit offenem Fenster schlafen.
> Meine Workstation mit 130W Xeon etc. ist so leise, dass ich auch meine Armbanduhr ticken hören kann - unter Last versteht sich.


Ich verstehe den Thread auch immer weniger.
Schmeiss deine Konsole in die Bucht und gönne dir vom Geld was aktuelles im PC und gut ist.

Die Konsole macht ganz offensichtlich ein paar Mio. Menschen Spass und in der Regel sind die Teile leise genug für Normalsterbliche.
Und 99,9995 der User ist es völlig wurscht, was für eine APU da drinnen ist, Hauptsache spielen.

Eventuell solltest du doch hin und wieder das Fenster öffnen - Frischluft ist gesund.


----------



## AbuMegatron (1. März 2019)

Hmm zumindest auf ps4 hat man aber einige coole games die es für pc nicht gibt... find beides hat seine berechtigung ... für fps ist der pc aber king...


----------



## Koobalion (5. März 2019)

Kann den Hate gegen Konsolen nicht nachvollziehen sorry.

Hab selbst über die letzten Jahre auf der Xbox 360 und PS4 gezockt und fande es eig. sehr angenehm spielbar, auch mit nur 30 bzw. 60 FPS.

Wegen der Lautstärke kann ich mich auch nicht wirklich beschweren, Kopfhörer oder Boxen an und man bekommt nichts mehr mit von der Konsole.

Aber man weiß ja normal was auf einen zukommt wenn man sich vorher etwas schlau gemacht hat... kauf mir halt keine Konsole wenn ich unbedingt mehr als 60 FPS rausholen möchte!


----------



## Kuhprah (5. März 2019)

Letztes WE ne Switch gekauft.. Ich hab Spass. Und keine Ahnung wie viele FPS ich hab weils mir am Ar.. vorbei geht   Liegt wohl an den Games. Wenn die gut sind muss ich mich nicht an Zahlen aufgeilen


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. März 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Letztes WE ne Switch gekauft.. Ich hab Spass. Und keine Ahnung wie viele FPS ich hab weils mir am Ar.. vorbei geht   Liegt wohl an den Games. Wenn die gut sind muss ich mich nicht an Zahlen aufgeilen



100% Agree


----------



## JoM79 (6. März 2019)

Ich bin mit meiner Switch auch zufrieden.


----------



## fipS09 (6. März 2019)

Da bin ich doch dabei, bin ebenfalls voll zufrieden. Wird nur langsam Zeit mir ein neues Spiel zu kaufen


----------



## HagenStein87 (6. März 2019)

Der TE will einfach Mal hassen....den Hass raus lassen tut gut! 

Sone dummen Gründe wie " ich will abends den PC nicht nochmal starten" klingt so spießig..als ob das so ein Akt ist.... schäm dich( der sich angesprochen fühlt)


Konsolen kommen mir nicht ins Haus!
Warum? 
Um dich zu ärgern


----------



## Koobalion (6. März 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Da bin ich doch dabei, bin ebenfalls voll zufrieden. Wird nur langsam Zeit mir ein neues Spiel zu kaufen



Falls du The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild noch nicht hast... ein muss für jeden Switch besitzer! 

Ansonsten was auch echt Laune macht ist Bayonetta 2 (wer brauch schon DMC! ) oder Hollow Knight.

Besonders Hollow Knight... sehr geiles Game meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. März 2019)

Koobalion schrieb:


> Falls du The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild noch nicht hast... ein muss für jeden Switch besitzer!



Ich hatte es auf der WiiU schon. und jetzt auf der Switch noch mal gekauft. Das Game ist einfach der Hammer. So Kleinigkeiten wie Auflösung, FPS etc. vergisst man da einfach weil es nicht relevant ist. Und ich muss ehrlich sagen, zwischen der WiiU Version und der Switch sehe ich keinen Unterschied.. nur einige Sounds funktionieren auf der Switch nicht.. die Krogs begrüssen einen nicht, sagen auch nicht akustisch Tschüss... aber das stört nicht.


----------



## fipS09 (6. März 2019)

Leider hab ich Zelda schon durch. Bayonetta könnte es vielleicht werden, das hab ich mir schon auf dem Grabbeltisch mal für die WiiU gekauft, allerdings blieb es auf dem Pile of Shame bis ich schließlich die Konsole verkauft habe. Vielen dank für die Empfehlung.


----------

